# Warning about Identity Theft



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Identity theft can happen to anyone including myself and it did.Last night I went to pull my credit score and I found out that my parents had gotten a car loan under my SSN.Well that's not only the bad part they filed for bankruptcy and its on my credit...Dad has also opened 5 loans in my name..Please check your credit score and make sure this or something like this isn't happening to you...I learned the lesson the hard way and Im wanting to spread the news to everyone to watch out and make sure you know what your credit is and whats on it.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, by your own parents. That's very sad. 

Yes it is always a good idea to protect your private information. Invest in a shredder for home and never give out your SSN without being sure who it is and why it is needed. 

Thanks for the post.


----------



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yup pretty low huh..This really doenst have anything to do with my marriage but I just want to get the warnings out there..I never thought it would happen to me


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear that happened to you, but thanks for putting the word out there--good advice to keep up on your credit report...my sister had hers stolen and didn't realize it until the police called her when they arrested the offender and found a false driver's license with her info...someone else's picture...with a pile of others. Good luck to you in getting this cleared up.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i cannot believe your parents did that. wow. thanks for the heads-up though. i have a sister that would do the same, and i will keep a better eye out.


----------



## DanielPete (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi,

That's Unfortunate , One could never believe Parents could do that .... Thanks for the heads up though.

This reminds me of a Article i was reading sometime back ..Titled *"Identity theft often begins with Social Security number"* :scratchhead: .. It had some amazing facts , that how often in day to day life we are asked to SSN where it's not even required.

In case of a Identity Theft like this one can contact the Federal Trade Commission by

* Internet— Deter. Detect. Defend. Avoid ID Theft
* Telephone— 1-877-IDTHEFT (1-877-438-4338)
* TTY— 1-866-653-4261
* You also should monitor your credit report periodically. Free credit reports are available online at AnnualCreditReport.com.


----------

